# Autistic Child



## MerryMiller

Hi all, we are currently in the process of trying to get visas for me to move internally with work which I've been told isn't a problem. However we have an autistic child which has a letter from our doctor and head teacher of current school stating no additional support is required above what a 'normal' child would need. Our child is in mainstream school.

The immigration lawyers have said she won't get a visa without a letter from a consultant. Does this sound correct?


----------



## escapedtonz

MerryMiller said:


> Hi all, we are currently in the process of trying to get visas for me to move internally with work which I've been told isn't a problem. However we have an autistic child which has a letter from our doctor and head teacher of current school stating no additional support is required above what a 'normal' child would need. Our child is in mainstream school.
> 
> The immigration lawyers have said she won't get a visa without a letter from a consultant. Does this sound correct?


Hi,
Yeah that sounds to be good advice. If you have any issues with anything whatsoever it's good practice to be one step ahead and have evidence in writing to answer the questions INZ will most probably ask.
You will have time restrictions on additional evidence asked for and already having it reduces the delay.
Just put yourself in their shoes for a moment.......They're looking over your application and they see you have an autistic child - first thing they will ask themselves is how much health care, support is needed. What medication if any etc etc to put a figure on how much their health system will be depleted by granting the visa.
We had to go through hoops like this with my wife although INZ wouldn't accept the UK consultants report as their medical assessor MA (who was by no means an expert) begged to differ so in the end we had to pay an NZ specialist to write a full report and send to INZ. Luckily that report proved all was well and the MA a complete prat. Letter of visa acceptance followed a few days later 
Wasted 13 months of our time tho.
Good luck.


----------

